# Foggy Morning Buck



## cre8foru (Nov 21, 2011)

Ive been waiting on a foggy morning to get back up to Berry College so I checked the dew point this morning and was off work so I headed up to Rome. The fog didnt lift till around 10 am and its was really heavy so I got lots of shots when my camera could find focus in it. Something about deer and mist that I love. These are all shot with a tripod. Im still not sure how to process/edit foggy photos but these are a few attempts. 











This last one I darkened the tones up a little so it looks a little less foggy. What do you think?


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 21, 2011)

Beautiful images.  I really like the last one. Really shows those neck muscles.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 21, 2011)

Great plan; well executed!  I'm glad the deer read the plan too!

Looks to me like each of those images is a "twofer".  I really like the moodiness of the images where the fog is kept, but I also like the definition where the fog is reduced.  It'd be a tough choice for me as to how to process those images, and I reckon that I'd have to do 'em both ways & choose the image for the use.  Great job!


----------



## Topwater (Nov 21, 2011)

Excellant...


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 21, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 21, 2011)

beautiful cre8 !!! i like them all , but i understand the struggle with choosing between full fog and the last image !


----------



## quinn (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow!awesome shots man!I was riding around wishing i didn't have to work!I would still be smiling at looking at these shots like I do when i shoot them!I would look at a couple in b&w and sepia as well!


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 21, 2011)

Phenomenal...That is a magnificent animal and you really captured it!
How did you find that brute?! Looks like he's looking for you you know what!


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 21, 2011)

River Rambler said:


> Phenomenal...That is a magnificent animal and you really captured it!
> How did you find that brute?! Looks like he's looking for you you know what!



Thanks. Yea he saw me hunkered down in camo behind my tripod and got curious and started walking toward me for minute while I snapped away. The shutter just made him more curious.


----------



## carver (Nov 21, 2011)

Those are Beautiful shots


----------



## Hoss (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome shots Cre8.  Love a deer in the mist, so my first choice is for those, but I gotta agree with Rip's idea of the twofer.

Hoss


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Nov 21, 2011)

I like all three ,the last one Is my fave , but I really like the first !


----------



## jason308 (Nov 21, 2011)

Three good looking images, and I agree with Rip on the "twofer".  I wonder what #1 might look like as a B&W?  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## leo (Nov 22, 2011)

Fine planning and shots too ....



> This last one I darkened the tones up a little so it looks a little less foggy. What do you think



Like them all, but the last one stands out a bit for me ...


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 22, 2011)

jason308 said:


> Three good looking images, and I agree with Rip on the "twofer".  I wonder what #1 might look like as a B&W?  Thanks for sharing.



I think I will try it in B&W. Good idea.


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 22, 2011)

leo said:


> Fine planning and shots too ....
> 
> 
> 
> Like them all, but the last one stands out a bit for me ...




I think most people agree with you and like the 3rd one best. I think I decided I like the second one best. To me its the closest to what I really saw while I was there.


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 22, 2011)

All three are great shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## jasonyoung (Nov 22, 2011)

I likes!  I wished I had the patience to do that.  

I would say the 1st one is my pick!


----------



## BOOGERDOWNOUTDOORS (Dec 1, 2011)

cool shots,   awesome


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 1, 2011)

What a majestic creature.

Beautiful shots.


Like a ghost


----------

